# Car navigation app for the UAE



## amln

Is there a decent car navigation app for the UAE frunning on Android? Doesn't have to be free.

If it also covers Oman (Khasab) it's a plus, but is not essential.


----------



## saraswat

Google Maps coupled with Navigation. Should already be on your phone/tablet.


----------



## rsinner

The one complaint I have with Google Maps is that sometimes the points indicating a particular shop, point of interest etc. are incorrect.
So I usually rely on the coordinates and/or save a place on the map before I set out.


----------



## Kayote

Sygic | GPS Navigation for Android and iPhone 

Depending on where your are located, expect a very good seasonal deal. 

And this is offline, so no data charges apply when used, unlike Google maps. And the maps can be brought by country.


----------



## fowzh4u

amln said:


> Is there a decent car navigation app for the UAE frunning on Android? Doesn't have to be free.
> 
> If it also covers Oman (Khasab) it's a plus, but is not essential.


try CoPilot GPS
this is free and working good


----------



## bluefoam

I've had no problems with Google Maps...


----------



## cautious_mover

Download WAZE fro the App Store/Android store


----------



## AshaMax

Waze is great indeed, with live traffic. Data usage is very low (compared to Maps) and navigation quite accurate. It also indicates position of speed cameras/radars, very useful. Oh and yes, it's free.

Max


----------



## lsz0719

Has anyone tried NAVIGON? It's an offline navigation app. The US version is really good, I'm not sure how is the UAE version though.


----------



## M123

I've tried tomtom middle east, Garmin and google maps.

Google Maps was most up to date and least hassle but not offline. Generally these apps I've found are good to get you within a javelin's throw of your location, but more often than not once you're nearby you need to rely on yourself (or instructions/asking people)

Landmarks are worth relying on (hotels usually the best bet to find easily on maps) then you can work your way from there. Roads change far too frequently.

That's my experience anyway


----------



## the-number-nine-

Does google map work fine?


----------



## Desert_Fever

I wonder if anyone of us would pay for a REAL GPS On the phone app if there ever was one in UAE?


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim

Desert_Fever said:


> I wonder if anyone of us would pay for a REAL GPS On the phone app if there ever was one in UAE?


Define "real GPS".


----------



## rsinner

if you are talking about offline maps (meaning you dont need a data connection on the phone), then I have been using MapFactor Navigator. Reasonably happy with it. Free version includes Open Street Maps which are okay - POIs list is incomplete and I usually need to put in the exact GPS lat and long to navigate. Paid version includes TomTom maps which I expect should be better.


----------



## twowheelsgood

Just spend £50 on a Garmin and save the hassle of overheating phones, hot phones on dashboards and data availabilities.

Sometimes if you want to knock in a nail, it's best to use a hammer, rather than choose a multitool


----------



## Desert_Fever

A real GPS may be one that:

1) Doesn't disconnect from data link every so often
2) Doesn't lose satellite connection when your waypoint is ohh so close
3) Doesn't have jack for POIs
4) Can't figure out if you are northbound or southbound
5) Doesn't put you in a general vicinity of things


----------



## londonmandan

I have TomTom Middle East on my iPhone and it works ok but obviously as with any app the constant road changes make it hard to keep up to date.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim

Desert_Fever said:


> A real GPS may be one that:
> 
> 1) Doesn't disconnect from data link every so often
> 2) Doesn't lose satellite connection when your waypoint is ohh so close
> 3) Doesn't have jack for POIs
> 4) Can't figure out if you are northbound or southbound
> 5) Doesn't put you in a general vicinity of things


The built-in chips seems to solve most of that, and certainly never lost a connection with one. I have a dedicated rugged GPS for anything 'recreational', but I've put my S4 and google maps through its paces - works surprising well.


----------



## Desert_Fever

Did you pay for that?



londonmandan said:


> I have TomTom Middle East on my iPhone and it works ok but obviously as with any app the constant road changes make it hard to keep up to date.


----------



## londonmandan

Desert_Fever said:


> Did you pay for that?


My handset is jailbroken so erm.......


----------



## rsinner

Not sure if you read my post. Dropped connections etc. depends on the phone - not the software.

@twowheelsgood - I agree, but more often than not the GPS would just have regional maps. WHile travelling, its always handy (and cheaper) to use the phone.


----------



## twowheelsgood

rsinner said:


> Not sure if you read my post. Dropped connections etc. depends on the phone - not the software.
> 
> @twowheelsgood - I agree, but more often than not the GPS would just have regional maps. WHile travelling, its always handy (and cheaper) to use the phone.


I suspect that your data charges out of region add up to more than £50 over a couple of years. Regional maps cover vast areas, such as the entire GCC.

Each to their own of course, but when you haven't got coverage in a wadi in Oman, your phone is as much use as a chocolate teapot


----------



## rsinner

twowheelsgood said:


> I suspect that your data charges out of region add up to more than £50 over a couple of years. Regional maps cover vast areas, such as the entire GCC.
> 
> Each to their own of course, but when you haven't got coverage in a wadi in Oman, your phone is as much use as a chocolate teapot


In the post I was referring to, i was talking about offline maps on the phone (where you don't need a data connection). on high end phones, the GPS on the phones works the same way - through satellites. 
I have free maps on the phone now, but can buy TomTom maps. The price for the global package was about 75 EUR, considerably cheaper than an equivalent Garmin device (not even sure if they have "global" devices), and much more handy.


----------



## RandomDude

How do you map Radars?

Sounds helpful


----------



## Simey

RandomDude said:


> How do you map Radars?
> 
> Sounds helpful


What would be the point? The boxes are every 100 meters or so. A map can't tell you which one is live.


----------



## LesFroggitts

Certainly don't have any dificulties with my TomTom dedicated satnav unit, it has the full GCC maps on (I was previously in Kuwait before moving here) and the detail here in UAE is much better than that provided for Kuwait.

Lots of POIs on there and of course the ability to save your own favourite locations.

For locations that I know that I am going to before getting in the car, I'll go online and get the GPS coordinates just to be sure, then if my destination is not in the index I can simply input the coordinates.

As for speed cameras here, they are not being displayed on my satnav (_must check to see if they are turned on - previous to Middle East I was in France where it is actually illegal to have them accurately displayed_ !), so I simply learn where they are AND try to keep within the limits+allowance


----------



## londonmandan

Simey said:


> What would be the point? The boxes are every 100 meters or so. A map can't tell you which one is live.


My TomTom in the UK does it and I believe there is a TomTom app you can add cam locations.

The point is we would rather know live or not so we can adjust speed accordingly.


----------



## Simey

londonmandan said:


> My TomTom in the UK does it and I believe there is a TomTom app you can add cam locations.
> 
> The point is we would rather know live or not so we can adjust speed accordingly.


All the app can do is tell you where the physical box is and on major roads here they have them every 100-200 meters or so. Most of them don't actually have a camera inside on any given day but they move them around from location to location. I doubt that there is any app that keeps up with that level of recent information. 

Also, the UAE has mobile cameras, airborne speed enforcement and is beginning to experiment with average speed detection. I doubt an app will help with that, so thank you for contributing to the UAE's tax base.  

Not that I have a particular problem with that. I happen to like the UAE's approach to speed enforcement - reasonable limits, coupled with a generous grace limit and fines that at the lower levels don't equate simple speeding with murder (although I am less happy with the lax regulation of tailgating).


----------



## Desert_Fever

waze tells you when those things are coming up.. but watch out for cops hiding on freeways with radar guns.



RandomDude said:


> How do you map Radars?
> 
> Sounds helpful


----------



## plckid

Online : Google Maps
Offline : Sygic/Waze

nuff said


----------



## Ukrainka

M123 said:


> I've tried tomtom middle east, Garmin and google maps.
> 
> Google Maps was most up to date and least hassle but not offline. Generally these apps I've found are good to get you within a javelin's throw of your location, but more often than not once you're nearby you need to rely on yourself (or instructions/asking people)
> 
> Landmarks are worth relying on (hotels usually the best bet to find easily on maps) then you can work your way from there. Roads change far too frequently.
> 
> That's my experience anyway


Hi, how accurate is Tomtom? and does it have live updates, subscriptions? Like can you subscribe and download new maps, or updates for the existing maps? And how accurate are those updates? Thanks


----------



## emrah

*Apple Maps on iPhone 5S (IOS 7)*

I use Apple Maps on my iPhone 5S.
Apple Maps are just getting better and better day-by-day

Very easy to use and accurate. and It is free*


*Requirement iOS 7 + Data Plan


----------



## Fletch1969

Ukrainka said:


> Hi, how accurate is Tomtom? and does it have live updates, subscriptions? Like can you subscribe and download new maps, or updates for the existing maps? And how accurate are those updates? Thanks


Its usually pretty good, but it has been horribly wrong. A nice feature is the ability to check for a place with Facebook and fore square as that way it can be more accurate than their own maps. Google maps are free except for the data charge. I tend to use a combination of tom-tom on my iPhone and google on my HTC as between them I usually get there..


----------



## Ukrainka

Fletch1969 said:


> Its usually pretty good, but it has been horribly wrong. A nice feature is the ability to check for a place with Facebook and fore square as that way it can be more accurate than their own maps. Google maps are free except for the data charge. I tend to use a combination of tom-tom on my iPhone and google on my HTC as between them I usually get there..


Thank you for the info!

Yes, I know what you mean. Here in France we alternate between TOMTOM, MAPPY, GOOGLE MAPS. Usually have 2 navigators with me in the car for a long drive, and always consult Google maps before departure. 
Google maps on iPhone are great of course, but the data charges are insane afterwards... Tomtom usually gets us places, but sometimes it is just ridiculous, and even the map updates I signed up for do not always help...
I was just curious how useful Tomtom is in the UAE, esp. in Dubai, considering how quickly the roads change, and the absense of street names, etc...


----------



## LesFroggitts

Ukrainka said:


> I was just curious how useful Tomtom is in the UAE, esp. in Dubai, considering how quickly the roads change, and the absense of street names, etc...


Yes the roads do change frequently and yes the lack of names can be a PITA.

What I tend to do if I know in advance where I am going (if it's a new place) is check on Google Maps to get the coordinates and then if the destination is not shown in the POIs then I'll input those coordinates.

By the way, whereabouts in France - I was previously in Vienne.


----------



## Ukrainka

LesFroggitts, thank you for the observations. We have lived in Dubai since 1996, so we normally know the roads pretty well, it is just the new areas always make me puzzled. It hasn't really been an issue as I feel there are plenty of signs everywhere, this navigator is more of 'back up' for me. Got so used to it here driving in Europe! It can be such a labyrinth! It is unbelievable how much we rely on gadgets these days. We are in Paris now, but are relocating to Dubai over summer... 
Vienna is still on my 'to do' list!


----------



## LesFroggitts

Ukrainka said:


> We are in Paris now, but are relocating to Dubai over summer...
> Vienna is still on my 'to do' list!


Vienna is also on our list - but we were in France in the département 86 Vienn*e*

As for gadgets, yes they are too well integrated into our lives nowadays - I often wonder if we could get along without them (although there's no way that I could not have internet )


----------



## Ukrainka

LesFroggitts said:


> Vienna is also on our list - but we were in France in the département 86 Vienn*e*
> 
> As for gadgets, yes they are too well integrated into our lives nowadays - I often wonder if we could get along without them (although there's no way that I could not have internet )


Haha! i didn't even realize there was a 'relative' to Vienna in France!  Cute. Cheers!


----------



## Malbec

I just found out that iOS Sygic Middle East has excellent price until end of July $9.99 (down from $64.99).


----------

